# Its the 1st << Real rappers thread>>



## Michael Sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;0wTmPoRXANI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wTmPoRXANI[/video]

wake up.

bring back real rap.


----------



## EvolAlex (Sep 1, 2011)

its not the first
[video=youtube;IP_3f15U4aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP_3f15U4aY[/video]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;95gP3m-uBHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95gP3m-uBHA&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;TDcQJ-U4nRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDcQJ-U4nRM[/video]


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> its not the first
> [video=youtube;IP_3f15U4aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP_3f15U4aY[/video]


 umm not sure if you know this but there are other parts of the world...


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;_kMc6ELFM1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kMc6ELFM1U[/video]


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Sep 1, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> its not the first
> [video=youtube;IP_3f15U4aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP_3f15U4aY[/video]


Holy crap! The real life J-Rock from Trailer Park Boys!


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;xAsz6CCCQc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAsz6CCCQc4&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;4QdgC6w0gL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QdgC6w0gL4[/video]


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

auldone said:


> [video=youtube;TDcQJ-U4nRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDcQJ-U4nRM[/video]



doug e fresh ! oh oh oh ohhh myy gooooddd


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;oo5-74dWGS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo5-74dWGS0[/video]


----------



## EvolAlex (Sep 1, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> umm not sure if you know this but there are other parts of the world...


what does that have to do with having thirty threads dedicated to youtube videos of rap songs?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/video]


----------



## TogTokes (Sep 1, 2011)

No such thing as real rappers. Only gangsters who want money so they yell to a mic about killing and slapping batches cause its a good money making idea.. fake gangsters. 


DIE IN A FIRE RAPPERS! Or die by getting shot either way =)

If there was only a way to thumbs down a thread lol.


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

For Tog Tokes...

[video=youtube;ZDQJRq0zHPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDQJRq0zHPQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lv4rLLvxsKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv4rLLvxsKk[/video]


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> what does that have to do with having thirty threads dedicated to youtube videos of rap songs?


did you happen to listen to the song i posted... understand the correlation?


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

LMFAO........
[video=youtube;4jvVCJp429A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jvVCJp429A[/video]

[video=youtube;hCfMNotEprw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCfMNotEprw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

TogTokes said:


> No such thing as real rappers. Only gangsters who want money so they yell to a mic about killing and slapping batches cause its a good money making idea.. fake gangsters.
> 
> 
> DIE IN A FIRE RAPPERS! Or die by getting shot either way =)
> ...


No one forced you to click on this thread.. right ?
just checking...


----------



## Banditt (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qAfrhmIvZ_s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tjIcga4Afrg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SmqXKbxDoJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

auldone said:


> For Tog Tokes...
> 
> [video=youtube;ZDQJRq0zHPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDQJRq0zHPQ&feature=related[/video]


What the fuck is this shit!?


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> [video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/video]



You would post this, lmfao


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;dhYkbgLk85E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhYkbgLk85E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> What the fuck is this shit!?


A video???


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 1, 2011)

auldone said:


> [video=youtube;Lv4rLLvxsKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv4rLLvxsKk[/video]


Real music ! nice


----------



## Banditt (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TXc1CO03DY8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sDMlM9qboYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;7ADgCeYJMN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ADgCeYJMN4&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;cj9_yW8tZxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9_yW8tZxs&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;5IBRbzf3Fws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IBRbzf3Fws[/video]


----------



## auldone (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;IJ88Y64eyi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ88Y64eyi0[/video]


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;-okTYWLg44o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-okTYWLg44o[/video]


----------



## VER D (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;ep3uFDwnr9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep3uFDwnr9k&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## TogTokes (Sep 4, 2011)

no i was not forced, and yes the thread still sucks. and beasty boys pwn any rappers alive today just sayin.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Sep 4, 2011)

If you like olschool hiphop you might like up and comming artist Mouce, from Atlanta originally from Orlando, FL. He has stated on his Youtube page that his biggest influence is 2Pac and it certainly does reflcet in his voice while some of pacs sound with his own to make for some real, original sounding music.

Mouce has also auditioned for the role of Tupac Shakur in an upcomming documentry/movie about the rapper. 

Light one up and enjoy 

[video=youtube;QfRng95_4CU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfRng95_4CU[/video]

[video=youtube;m9Nhi8eNXYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Nhi8eNXYY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;BvyiPEdhUOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvyiPEdhUOM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;XUsXaLIUGRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUsXaLIUGRU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 4, 2011)

You all think you're old school here?...lol...this is the original shit from the south side of Chi-town.

[video=youtube;KutXyPEEbQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs[/video]


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You all think you're old school here?...lol...


was that stated?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 5, 2011)

Some Detroit Rap
[video=youtube;Ntk-nDVrkGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntk-nDVrkGg[/video]


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;QGrUeCpb-aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGrUeCpb-aA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You all think you're old school here?...lol...this is the original shit from the south side of Chi-town.
> 
> [video=youtube;KutXyPEEbQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs[/video]


Im confused are you saying The Geto boys are from Chicago? Cause there from Houston but if i read that wrong my bad lol but that's for sure one of my favorites though.

oh and 
[video=youtube;4ITLNzPoEqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ITLNzPoEqs[/video]


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 5, 2011)

can't fuck with the ol' dirt dog.


----------



## puffenuff (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll be hitting this thread up with some stuff that true hip-hop heads should check out. First up, Binary Star:

[video=youtube;hojYQVnfjVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hojYQVnfjVg[/video]

[video=youtube;FnD_CXnXEB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnD_CXnXEB8[/video]

[video=youtube;8nVzSr3yDcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nVzSr3yDcA&feature=related[/video]

All credit goes to the Artists. Show them some love.


----------



## puffenuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Next up, The Pharcyde:

[video=youtube;co3qMdkucM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;qAfrhmIvZ_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAfrhmIvZ_s&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;F70OjNlPMlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F70OjNlPMlE[/video]


----------



## puffenuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Last one for the day, People Under the Stairs:

[video=youtube;LFYR4XI9Itw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFYR4XI9Itw&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;fKGth8naRXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKGth8naRXs&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;sEn2mxrwYQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEn2mxrwYQs&feature=related[/video]

As always, all credit due to the Artists. Appreciate Good Music.


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Sep 6, 2011)

San Francisco Knights was the dopest song they ever made IMO


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 11, 2011)

TogTokes said:


> no i was not forced, and yes the thread still sucks. and beasty boys pwn any rappers alive today just sayin.


Just sayin... HA!!!! yea beasty boys are aiiight but you still got a piss attitude, why you peep some shit you don't like, makes no sense haha stay awhile it might change your mind


----------



## Michael Sparks (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You all think you're old school here?...lol...this is the original shit from the south side of Chi-town.
> 
> [video=youtube;KutXyPEEbQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs[/video]


It is fucked up when your mind plays tricks on ya, Ghetto boys are from Houston fyi 

[video=youtube;iTNJLpeoUF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTNJLpeoUF0[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;m3aIXuo3tl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3aIXuo3tl4[/video]

Best rapper alive. And he's the biggest pothead rapper as well, y'all should check him out xD


----------



## VER D (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;VpY_ElM4CYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpY_ElM4CYk&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## VER D (Sep 12, 2011)

Real H Town SHIT
[video=youtube;woCrW5Ffpw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woCrW5Ffpw4[/video]


----------



## ...... (Sep 13, 2011)

he really came at his self hard in these
[video=youtube;Hor4dLRwUZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hor4dLRwUZk[/video]


----------



## JasonBn2 (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;-yOvAEjQquo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yOvAEjQquo[/video]


----------



## OneLove90 (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;typjX_-p9Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=typjX_-p9Bo&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## ShowMeTheWay (Sep 13, 2011)

Binary Star

[YouTube:TVBWy-aYgF4]

Kool G Rap

[YouTube:VcR6ffNDRvk]

Sir Menelik

[YouTube:aRmrQ5HVliQ]

Street Smartz

[YouTube:x6zYjaO9O2o]

Pharoahe Monch

[YouTube:JZ6-FYAngvc]

London Posse

[YouTube:W5kQ5Zp_W20]

Roots Manuva

[YouTube:16sObz0uQ9I]



some isht for ya ears


----------



## Hiigh (Sep 13, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> [video=youtube;m3aIXuo3tl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3aIXuo3tl4[/video]
> 
> Best rapper alive. And he's the biggest pothead rapper as well, y'all should check him out xD


I like Curren$y, he's a combination of things but he's got a good thing going.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 13, 2011)

Hiigh said:


> I like Curren$y, he's a combination of things but he's got a good thing going.


Yeah man, people needa know


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;YRMwex1nnss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRMwex1nnss[/video]


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;MvPnM2Q1nwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvPnM2Q1nwU[/video]


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;M_hGZ4IzP-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hGZ4IzP-Y[/video]


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;GUta27xEOW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUta27xEOW4[/video]

[video=youtube;9SSn0b7mL-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SSn0b7mL-g[/video]

[video=youtube;QkoxVaNSPgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkoxVaNSPgU&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2011)

Love Sage Francis, smart, talented MC. Let not forget about these guys:

[video=youtube;EI3XYV3b1lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI3XYV3b1lM&feature=fvst[/video]

More great Sage:


[video=youtube;l9641HVXaiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9641HVXaiE[/video]

[video=youtube;BffumeEaYOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BffumeEaYOI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 17, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Love Sage Francis, smart, talented MC. Let not forget about these guys:
> 
> [video=youtube;EI3XYV3b1lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI3XYV3b1lM&feature=fvst[/video]
> 
> ...


Yes, ATCQ is amazing  Q-Tip is doin songs with Kanye nowadays, and they're sick


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2011)

I love Atmosphere, too. This was some of the best freestyle back and forth I've seen:

[video=youtube;40MA0pl7Oa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40MA0pl7Oa0[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Yes, ATCQ is amazing  Q-Tip is doin songs with Kanye nowadays, and they're sick


I gotta check that out! Haven't heard Q-Tip shit in a MINUTE...


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 17, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I gotta check that out! Haven't heard Q-Tip shit in a MINUTE...


"That's My Bitch" on Watch The Throne was produced by Q-Tip, and it's sick as hell.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 17, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I love Atmosphere, too. This was some of the best freestyle back and forth I've seen:
> 
> [video=youtube;40MA0pl7Oa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40MA0pl7Oa0[/video]



Fucking Eyedea RIPPED so hard man......
no one battled or free styled better than him....


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;s_qMbzfF31k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_qMbzfF31k[/video]

this guy sucks kinda hard but Eyedea makes him look SOOOO stupid....

[video=youtube;9njByUJ1V54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9njByUJ1V54&feature=related[/video]

one of teh worst verbal raping of all time....

I love old scribble Jam shit too...Mac lethal is a beast

[video=youtube;QaV30zbSe8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaV30zbSe8w&feature=related[/video]

So is Justice AND TheSuarus is just a classic:

[video=youtube;F1tA6oJuFzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1tA6oJuFzA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> this guy sucks kinda hard but Eyedea makes him look SOOOO stupid....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, that's why I love these forums. You just turned me on to some great, new (new to me) shit  I miss Eyedea, how was he killed again?


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 17, 2011)

he took a couple pain killers and fell asleep face down and suffocated. sad shit


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;pIomc4Sx7zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIomc4Sx7zI[/video]

[video=youtube;Z2K6J2FYMbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2K6J2FYMbg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;6Ymrk3v8IAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ymrk3v8IAQ[/video]


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;xqmlw0dDMTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmlw0dDMTA[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 17, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> [video=youtube;6Ymrk3v8IAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ymrk3v8IAQ[/video]


Hurricane Chris? Really?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 17, 2011)

did you listen to dude?


----------



## EvolAlex (Sep 17, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> did you listen to dude?


not tight,


----------



## EvolAlex (Sep 17, 2011)

metaltooths said:


> [video=youtube;xqmlw0dDMTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmlw0dDMTA[/video]


LMFAO.. funny shit


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, Metaltooth, we got similar tastes. I have those orphanage freestyles on my iPod. Sage's freestyles are mind-blowing, you can tell this fucker is well-read. Here's a couple of my favs:

Back & Forth with Bliss in Eso in Sidney:

[video=youtube;SN6qw4VY0kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN6qw4VY0kk[/video]

My 10 year old boy knows this entire Back & Forth with Apathy. This one is funny, mad skills:

[video=youtube;seLTRcnLf4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seLTRcnLf4o[/video]


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 17, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, Metaltooth, we got similar tastes. I have those orphanage freestyles on my iPod. Sage's freestyles are mind-blowing, you can tell this fucker is well-read.


it's unfortunate that *any* good music comes to an end, and they still continue.
i know they can't recreate the greatness they've already made, but they could go home. that trend crosses genres.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 17, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> not tight,


besides like eminem and tech n9ne not many dudes come off the top like that its all writtens you can tell hes freestylin cause he slips a few times


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 17, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> besides like eminem and tech n9ne not many dudes come off the top like that its all writtens you can tell hes freestylin cause he slips a few times


Eminem? I'm glad you mentioned Tech N9ne at least... -_-


----------



## ...... (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;5grzBYetgmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5grzBYetgmM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 18, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> besides like eminem and tech n9ne not many dudes come off the top like that its all writtens you can tell hes freestylin cause he slips a few times


Eminem is one of teh WORST frestylers ever...he won scribble jam by spitting lines off teh Marshal mather LP...which cameout 4 months later. DOnt drink the kool aide man...Eminem is shit. HE was always shit(his 1st to cd's were good, but commercially good) 
Eyedea, Mac Lethal, Sage Francis, TheSaurus, Illmac, Justice, NocanDO are ALL better rappers tha Eminem, and would all rip his mind apart in a freestyle.

Google Eminem freestyle....then good scribble jam and watch any video to see some really "off the top" skillz

Eminiem is the worst thing that happened to rap in the 2000's....cuz peope actually thought he was good.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 18, 2011)

Hiigh said:


> I like Curren$y, he's a combination of things but he's got a good thing going.


Agreed Curren$y is Best rapper out in the game right now hands down! smoking break good shit. 

btw eminem blows! Dre is the reason anybody even bothered to listen and that was THE ONLY good album put out by Em. Em should kiss dre's ass and thank him everyday of his life. its sad what marketing can do......program people to think shits cool when its gay as hell.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;TJwAhcE0jmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJwAhcE0jmg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;IcLtFJsV-1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcLtFJsV-1o[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;E7t8eoA_1jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7t8eoA_1jQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 18, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> Eminem is one of teh WORST frestylers ever...he won scribble jam by spitting lines off teh Marshal mather LP...which cameout 4 months later. DOnt drink the kool aide man...Eminem is shit. HE was always shit(his 1st to cd's were good, but commercially good)
> Eyedea, Mac Lethal, Sage Francis, TheSaurus, Illmac, Justice, NocanDO are ALL better rappers tha Eminem, and would all rip his mind apart in a freestyle.
> 
> Google Eminem freestyle....then good scribble jam and watch any video to see some really "off the top" skillz



i mean all the dudes im hearin on that are bad lol. that was in 97 dude and ill admit he done fell off, but that doesnt mean the dude cant spit. you dont think he coulda watched the vid and took some of the shit he said and put in on his cd? 
Eminiem is the worst thing that happened to rap in the 2000's....cuz peope actually thought he was good.


----------



## ...... (Sep 19, 2011)

yall want to talk about freestyles?
Nobody dead or alive is fucking with cassidy,maybe big L but I doubt it
[video=youtube;SpdKGaETgvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpdKGaETgvg[/video]


----------



## ...... (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;8JTGNIquq1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JTGNIquq1g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;jZMDB6E2Osg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZMDB6E2Osg[/video]
[video=youtube;DIB_n6LyX5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIB_n6LyX5Y[/video]

There's new rap that is real. If the people singin are real about what they talk about then it's real.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;UQ4cZTQG5Cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ4cZTQG5Cc[/video]

Old stuff is important too though.


----------



## ...... (Sep 21, 2011)

You gotta give em his credit,he corrupted a whole generation of kids.
[video=youtube;OC9M_6gW7Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC9M_6gW7Yw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 21, 2011)

fuck eminem and cassidy this mother fucker can freestyle better them all of them.

[video=youtube;08YWwOJBr0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08YWwOJBr0o[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 21, 2011)

cassidy is nice with the freestyle but i mean you tellin me this aint just at nasty? oh and i like how half the dudes behind him on that one dots put up know what he's gonna end the shit with.

[video=youtube;t_t3EIxgMqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_t3EIxgMqw[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 21, 2011)

no words....haha

[video=youtube;1ZExJAkWnvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZExJAkWnvA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ...... (Sep 21, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> fuck eminem and cassidy this mother fucker can freestyle better them all of them.
> 
> [video=youtube;08YWwOJBr0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08YWwOJBr0o[/video]


that homeless guy aint got shit on this one
[video=youtube;wrs1jI-IOKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrs1jI-IOKY[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 22, 2011)

HELL YA WHEN I WAS YUNGER I SMOKED HELLA BUD TO THESE 2 TRACKS.. CHECK EM OUT N SMOKE 1

http://youtu.be/q8z85NX7rx8

http://youtu.be/1DytDCNhfc8


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;_55j2m1Ikg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_55j2m1Ikg4[/video]


----------



## Michael Sparks (Oct 15, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> [video=youtube;_55j2m1Ikg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_55j2m1Ikg4[/video]


Harper & Row Yeaaahhhh Boooooy nice post Rep coming your way!


----------



## BA142 (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;_lLdJIx6iGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lLdJIx6iGc[/video]

Canibus and Rakim....some lyrical shit.


----------



## BA142 (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;UPoGRleQewg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPoGRleQewg[/video]

here's one for all the misinformed haters


----------



## smokebros (Oct 16, 2011)

People should check out *wax*. IMO he is the most talented musician.


----------



## BA142 (Oct 16, 2011)

check out the beat on this one...sooo sick

[video=youtube;6qSoDLk6_s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qSoDLk6_s0[/video]


----------



## fssalaska (Oct 16, 2011)

Real crapper ?


----------



## bigloc (Oct 16, 2011)

the best rapers are around jolly ranchers


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 17, 2011)

Local guys from Arizona..... Fucking bad ass group.

Engineers in your ears...look them up. They are very undergroud

http://engineersinyourear.bandcamp.com/track/til-the-clouds-run-dry-feat-mac-lethal-pterodactyl-remix


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 17, 2011)

fssalaska said:


> Real crapper ? View attachment 1840031


Real enough for him probably.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;2vIGazA67rU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_482905&feature=iv&v=2vIGazA67rU&src_vid=de4iSjWPugo[/video]


----------



## Michael Sparks (Oct 18, 2011)

auldone said:


> [video=youtube;4QdgC6w0gL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QdgC6w0gL4[/video]


 Back when video hoes had class.. sheesh this is old... Rep^


----------



## Philosophist (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;q_Gh8TWpQE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Gh8TWpQE8&feature=related[/video]

fucking sick


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;hEYEdV6AKlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEYEdV6AKlY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;qRCTWBqoxls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRCTWBqoxls&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;cSl_y1-t4ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSl_y1-t4ek&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;_85dGilzRo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_85dGilzRo4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;L8k624FUozo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8k624FUozo[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;bPOR0jdBaJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPOR0jdBaJQ[/video]


----------

